# Boston Butt is taking forever? Help



## pjk (Aug 27, 2022)

I am new to pellet smokers and am attempting a pulled pork. I have a 6lb Boston butt (no bone) that I did unwrapped overnight at 200-210. (hard to get the temp exactly right when using a smoking tube) I put it in at 8:30pm last night and it is now 10:00am and I am stuck at 170. I thought the stall happened at 150-160? Is it normal for a Boston Butt to take this long? Already 13.5 hours and stuck at 170 degrees? I really don't want to wrap because I don't want the bark to become soggy. But with this length of time, I am afraid I am drying out the meat? I did put a pan of water in the traeger as I saw many had suggested that. 

Any thoughts or words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 27, 2022)

You need to raise the temp to 250 or even higher. Temp you are cooking at is why it's taking so long


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 27, 2022)

pjk said:


> I did unwrapped overnight at 200-210



As 

 TNJAKE
 said above, crank up the heat. 
You can even go up to 300°-325° and the butt will handle those temps just fine.


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You need to raise the temp to 250 or even higher. Temp you are cooking at is why it's taking so long


thanks!!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2022)

Yep^^^^^^^^^

But that sucker ought to have some awesome smoke flavor when it i done!! Crank the heat and let 'er rip....


----------



## tbern (Aug 27, 2022)

you won't lose a lot of smoke flavor with your pellet grill if you go to those higher temps after the first few hours, especially if using an added smoke tube.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 27, 2022)

Definitely agree with 

 TNJAKE
, raise the smoking temp. Butts are about the most forgiving piece of meat you can smoke.  Do them on my pellet smoker all the time. They're normally in the 8-9lb range. Like 

 tbern
 I smoke on low (190º) for the first hour or so then bump to 250º until it hits somewhere around 160º+ (takes about 5.5-6 hours).  Wrap then crank the heat up to 300º. They take anywhere from 2-4 more hours max. Each butt can be different but they usually hit the 200º+ between 2-3 hours. After that it's resting time in the cooler for 2 hours minimum.  Using this method, for planning I set aside 11 hours plus one extra to ensure everything will be ready when the dinner bell rings.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 27, 2022)

I can't add anything to the advice already given. Crank it and go!

By the way .... Welcome to SMF!!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2022)

Quick physics lesson. Heat energy absorbtion is dictated by the temperature difference. 40°F meat ‐ 200°F smoker = fast absorption. 170°F meat - 200°F smoker = SLOOOOOOOW absorbtion. There are many other physics and chemistry factors involved, but all you need to remember is to keep that temp difference at 100°F or more during or after the stall. 

Crank it up!

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh, and don't worry about drying out a butt. It isn't a steak. Butts and briskets get their juiciness from melted collagen. Search "collagen" here on SMF to learn the difference between lazy muscles and hard-working, collagen-filled muscles


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 27, 2022)

Well only one question remains.... How did it turn out??? (Pics are greatly appreciated)


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Well only one question remains.... How did it turn out??? (Pics are greatly appreciated)


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. It came out great, but the stall was 6-7 hours. Total time in the traeger to get to 205 was 19 hours? Is that crazy? 

But it was melt in your mouth with great bark. I am glad I didn't wrap it. My family loved the bark.


----------



## daytripper (Aug 27, 2022)

I had the same issue on my BGE a few months ago and posted the same plea on here. Followed the advice, cranked it up and got ‘er done. 
Advice on here saved my meal & I’m still grateful.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 27, 2022)

Man that looks great. Well done.


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## daytripper (Aug 27, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Quick physics lesson. Heat energy absorbtion is dictated by the temperature difference. 40°F meat ‐ 200°F smoker = fast absorption. 170°F meat - 200°F smoker = SLOOOOOOOW absorbtion. There are many other physics and chemistry factors involved, but all you need to remember is to keep that temp difference at 100°F or more during or after the stall.
> 
> Crank it up!
> 
> Ray


Does this advice go for brisket as well..?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2022)

daytripper said:


> Does this advice go for brisket as well..?


Yep, but the rest is more crucial with the brisket. I wrap my brisket with a cup of strong beef broth when I wake up. Bump the temp, take it to probe tender, then rest wrapped in a 170°F oven for 3-5 hours. Magic happens.


----------



## tbern (Aug 27, 2022)

pjk said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice. It came out great, but the stall was 6-7 hours. Total time in the traeger to get to 205 was 19 hours? Is that crazy?
> 
> But it was melt in your mouth with great bark. I am glad I didn't wrap it. My family loved the bark.


That looks awesome!! Nice job and congrats!!


----------

